# Photos of random /fun/interesting/cool stuff



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

So this is a thread for photos of anything-it could be a piece of art, something you wanna purchase, something inspirational, something that's funny, someone you find attractive, a personal photo, something visually cool, etc, etc, etc









I want this, I want this, I want this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, that's Christopher Walken. Flying through space.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Yes, that's Christopher Walken. Flying through space.


Haha, awesome. lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

This is what the smurfs are really up to.










This is interesting.










I'm a big fan of sunglasses. The eyes are the windows to your soul.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shadowmask said:


>


this is what im gonna be looking at for the next 15 minutes


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That lizard is handsome.

I like when pigeons ruffle their skirts over heating vents.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, those pigeon's skirts are so cute!

and that dog's adorable


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Some Brandon Bird artwork. There's some really weird/interesting stuff on that site.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

:b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Kansas City Public Library Parking Garage*.*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This made me cry.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My son about to fly his first plane... at 11 years old... it was amazing... I was in the back seat. The pilot was a guy we met through Church.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

laura024 said:


> This made me cry.


 I've had that pic saved for a while and every time I come across it I get sad.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ that's powerful, and I don't exactly know why.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^WOW - what a riot...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> My son about to fly his first plane... at 11 years old... it was amazing... I was in the back seat. The pilot was a guy we met through Church.


How cool is that?!?! I bet he had a blast!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^yeah - it was really unexpected... it was his Sunday School Teacher and the guy called out of the blue and said that for his bday he wanted to take him flying but that I would have to go too. So we did. Little did I know that after takeoff he planned to teach my son HOW TO FLY THE PLANE. I was freaking out but he had purposely given me the headset without a microphone so that I could hear what they were saying but could not talk lol..... it was funny - even though I was terrified... but eventually I chilled out because he really was doing a great job banking turns and keeping the nose of the plane up and accelerating and decelerating. It was kool. and a memory he will have forever - how many 11 year olds get to do that?!!!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

that really is crazy...I know I would have been flipping out! the sunday school teacher was really nice to do that. what a great opportunity for your son!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

shadowmask said:


>


This is my DREAM HOME.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

This bothers me for some reason. She looks like an exotic Russian woman wearing blackface:sus


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty creepy.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shadowmask said:


>


It's bumblebox!

take a look at those guys:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

pita said:


> This is my DREAM HOME.


It sort of looks like a more practical version of "Never Never Land". 
I'm guessin' that Peter Pan kips in that wee caravan at the top.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ospi said:


>


Love this one - awesome.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

This chicken is named Miracle Mike. Back in 1945 a farmer chopped Mike's head off to eat him for dinner, but he missed the brain stem and so Mike lived for 18 months without a head. I think it's sad. 

http://www.miketheheadlesschicken.org/story.php


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Poor Mike =(


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

^QAF, right? I miss that show. I can vaguely recall that episode.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw this sign in Brighton and had to take a picture:










It wasn't me who added the bunny (honest).


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> It wasn't me who added the bunny (honest).


:b Dammit! That was my first thought!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> :b Dammit! That was my first thought!


I know, but I was ecstatic to discover it (as you can imagine). :b

Some birdies at the aviary in a town not too far from where I live. I really like birds. 

Mandarin ducks. I love how they all lined up for the photo xD










Purple glossy starling. One of the most unusual looking birds I've ever seen! Looks a little like a Quentin Blake illustration to me.










I'm not sure what kind of birds these are. They were even cuter in person.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


>


Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just a pink budgie I think.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

An Aye-aye from Madagascar!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

letitrock said:


>





gg87 said:


> ^QAF, right? I miss that show. I can vaguely recall that episode.


yessssssss, that is QAF, I love that show too, don't give me any spoilers cuz I haven't finished the series yet-ugh, I wisssssh that I had watched it the first time around when everything was happening but I didn't have Showtime-I feel behind


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

That's a really cool picture, whatsername75.










Some sand art...

















letitrock, I promise not to share any spoilers.  What season are you on?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

=


gg87 said:


> letitrock, I promise not to share any spoilers.  What season are you on?


Actually, a couple days ago, I arrived at the series finale which I'm halfway thru now-but I'm holding off on watching the rest of the episode cuz I think I know what's gonna happen and I'm afraid, and also I don't want to see it end

Anyways:



























"Let Them Cake" by Alexandria Pellegrino
http://www.cakeoperaco.com/


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurt Wenner


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

thought this was pretty cute >.<









oh how i love tumblr...









this is creepy, but slightly epic at the same time!
....


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

oohsandaahs said:


> thought this was pretty cute >.<


Awe, that is really cute!

***








Finally, a Chanel bag I can afford.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^for a paper bag, that's actually really cute!, they should make that into a real fabric or nylon bag










don't you just love her *hands* and her *eyes* in this pic-she looks so crafty, like she's schemin


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

From an awesome web site... http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

gilt said:


> Kingda Ka


Holy cow! I want to be on that right now!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

gilt said:


> Kingda Ka


Once you reach the top, it should be the end of the ride, and the coaster should "spew" the passengers out into the sky.

Please tell me I wasn't the only one thinking dirty on that one, that was the point of posting, right?.......


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When your bed's a rockin', don't come a'knockin' Captain Howdy! :lol


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.thebeckoning.com/art/bosch/bosch-delightc.jpg


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

something I found while Googling "art deco architecture"


















*
pretty!*


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

:fall:fall:fall:fall:fall


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Ending!!!! :yay


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

A skyline made out of staples


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> A skyline made out of staples


that's so cool!

this is old news but whatver:









-can you guess who that's supposed to be on the dollar bill?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*
prettyyyyyyyyyyy!*


----------

